# CSV Option



## yidaki (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Excel ein Macro aufgenommen, dass mir eine Datei als CSV-Datei abspeichern soll. Das Problem ist, dass die Spalten im CSV-File durch Komma "," statt durch Simekolon ";" getrennt sind. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das "," durch ein ";" zu ersetzen.

hier der Code


```
Cells.Select
    Selection.Copy
    Workbooks.Add
    Selection.PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteValuesAndNumberFormats, Operation:= _
        xlNone, SkipBlanks:=False, Transpose:=False
    Rows("1:1").Select
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp
    Range("C3").Select
    ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:= _
        "C:\Documents and Settings\yid\Desktop\final.csv", FileFormat:=xlCSV, _
        CreateBackup:=False
    ActiveWindow.Close
```


----------



## noreya (27. Juli 2005)

Da bin ich auch gerade dran. 
Kanne es sein, dass das mit der Ländereinstellung zusammenhängt?!


----------



## JensG (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo yidaki,

versuche bitte mal 


```
ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:= _
        "C:\Documents and Settings\yid\Desktop\final.csv", FileFormat:=xlCSV,delimiter:=";",  _
        CreateBackup:=False
```

ist aber ungetestet.

Jens


----------



## noreya (29. Juli 2005)

Nee 

"Benanntes Argument nicht gefunden."

Das seltsame bei mir ist, wenn ich es "per Hand" als .csv speichere sind es Semikolons, wenn ich dann das aufgezeichnete Makro laufen lasse sind es wieder Kommas. 

Wenn ich keine andere Lösung finde, werde ich wohl in jede Zelle nach dem Inhalt ein Semikolon setzen und dann alles Zeile für Zeile in ein Text ausgeben...

Gruß
noreya


----------



## Orakel (29. Juli 2005)

Hi

das mit dem Semikolon liegt am Parameter "local"

Ändere Deinen Aufruf in 


```
ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:="D:\Temp\final.csv", _
                      FileFormat:=xlCSV, _
                      CreateBackup:=False, _
                      local:=True
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## yidaki (29. Juli 2005)

Funktioniert ....

merci


----------



## noreya (4. August 2005)

Wieso geht es bei mir nicht?
Ich bekomme wieder die Meldung

"Benanntes Argument nicht gefunden."

Mein Code:


```
ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs FileName:=(Speicherort & (Left(Datei, (Int((InStr(Datei, "xls"))) - 1)) & "csv")), FileFormat:=xlCSV, CreateBackup:=False, local:=True
```

...ohne das ", local:=True" geht es - aber eben mit dem flaschen Trennzeichen. 

In meiner Hilfe gibt es auch den Parameter local nicht. Die sagt:

Ausdruck.SaveAs(Filename, FileFormat, Password, WriteResPassword, ReadOnlyRecommended, CreateBackup, AddToMru, TextCodePage, TextVisualLayout)

und:
TextCodePage   Variant optional. Wird in der deutschen Version von Microsoft Excel nicht verwendet.

TextVisualLayout   Variant optional. Wird in der deutschen Version von Microsoft Excel nicht verwendet.


und nu?


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2005)

Hi,

welche Excel Version?

Tschööö
Das Orakel


----------



## noreya (4. August 2005)

97 SR 2

*bingespannt*

Kenne mich mit den Versionsunterschieden noch nicht so gut aus. Habe nur festgestellt, dass die Hilfe bei einer Version absolut schlecht ist...


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2005)

Hi Noreya



			
				noreya hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 97 SR 2
> 
> *bingespannt*



Sorry, aber da muss ich jetzt passen. 97 hab ich nicht im Zugriff.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

